# Thomas McCrie on the administration of wholesome laws



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 24, 2021)

Next to the enactment of just and wholesome laws, the due administration of them is of the highest importance to a community. This has accordingly engaged the particular attention of every people who have attained to any considerable degree of civilisation.

The most enlightened nations have separated the judicial from the legislative authority, rendered judges, in the discharge of their functions, independent of the supreme executive magistrate in the state, and adopted other precautions, with the view of keeping the channels by which justice is dispensed through all the departments of society pure and uncorrupted.

Nor is the jealousy which they manifested on this head to be censured as excessive. By the wise and impartial administration of justice a people have been reconciled to the rule of a usurper, and tyranny itself has become tolerable; whereas the neglect or perversion of justice has made them unhappy and discontented under the best form of political government. ...

For more, see Thomas McCrie on the administration of wholesome laws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

